# Israel slaps NRA in the face



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Israel slaps the NRA in the face. Perfect example of you thinking your friend has your back, but in reality they don't: Israel rejects NRA's guns-in-schools claim - CBS News


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Israeli government has long been socialist in nature, and while their military is based on a citizenry able to rapidly form in the a larger military, they have never really been pro-individual weapon owners. I do know that several Israeli citizens have suggested defending schools as a possible solution, as their comments have been brought up on several pro-Israel Facebook pages I "like".

Also, look who published that story: CBS is pretty much the Communist Broadcasting Studio these days, so I take everything they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Alpha-17 the news about Israel and NRA was syndicated so it just wasn't CBS who reported it. I just grabbed the first link I saw. 

My point for posting the article was a tip that before you quote a source you better make sure they agree with you or it just might bite you back in rear as was stated in the article.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

You have to take everything that comes out of Israel with a grain of salt. Their media is just as liberal as ours and they report in the same manner, to which it suits their socialist philosophy.

The Israelis are an enigma, as are the Jewish people as a whole. Here, they vote for the people who hate them the most - it's unnerving and a total conundrum. Over there they are controlled by TV and the MSM just as our populace is. It will eventually lead to WWIII or their total demise, one or the other.

They cannot survive without us and the real dilemma is that their strongest supporters are Christians for Israel even those most Christians for Israel are strong Conservatives.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> They cannot survive without us and the real dilemma is that their strongest supporters are Christians for Israel even those most Christians for Israel are strong Conservatives.


While I believe that Israel could survive with out us, the second part is absolutely true, and I most certainly fall in that category.

Oh, one note on who slapping who here, it wasn't that long ago that Obama completely ignored Israeli PM Netanyahu's visit to the States, and didn't even bother to meet with him. That's more of a slap in the face than the Izzie Foreign Minster saying the NRA misrepresented how their system works.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Without our billions in aid, plus billions more in military hardware support including parts and expertise to keep their machine running, they would fall by the wayside in a hurry.

Their largest source of money to apply to their day to day operations is money, in the form of aid and gifting, that comes from us ... not their GDP.

We get very little in return these days, IMHO.

We do rely, to some degree, on their Foreign Intelligence Service (Mossad) when it comes to matters in the middle east.

Some say it is a fair trade, I'm not so sure. When I was there we were often times harassed by their Shabak. They would come in and toss rooms anytime they felt like it when we were not there - or knock on our doors in the middle of the night asking to see our papers ... for no reason other than to harrass. It was part of the game and we always just laughed-it-off but still, they really do not treat Americans kindly for the most part.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Israel is not the way our country and Constitution was set up, it was set up to be more like Switzerland.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Israel is not the way our country and Constitution was set up, it was set up to be more like Switzerland.


I don't think this matters anymore. We are about to become a 3rd world country if this keeps up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Israel gets billions and billions from us? :grin:

Whatever. Not here to correct every fallacy. As far as the Jews are concerned, a Jewish Israeli friend put it best when she told me, "Place ten Jews on a desert island and within a year you will have 30 unions, 65 political parties and not one constitution."

Not all of their news is left. While I do hit Haaretz in my daily news travels, I also hit this one:
Israel News | Israel's #1 News Site - Israel National News


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

israelis arent even good to each other. i evict them on a regular basis for being rude. the 2k for the 2 bedroom is paid but some of them that have passed through here... live like pigs filthy, rude and dishonest biggots. its a shame really, all the fraud.... we built this building with the jewish in mind all kosher kitchen lay outs and rooms n shit. even the pool is situated to where it faces nothing for the ladies to reserve their modesty. but she with the pen laughs last... three day notice. a lot of domestic violence out of this group towards the ladies. i find the rabbis to be the worst to their wimmin types.

the things you learn about a culture in this business... ive learned a lot about wealthy humans in this business. suffice it to say it has sharpened my senses.

and we have a very strong usmc presence in isreal.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I find it very strange that the strongest supporters of the Jews in Israel come from Christian supporters here. Refresh my mind and tell me the story of what happened at Easter time some 2012 years ago.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I seen a pissed off lady on the news saying that 80 millions Moms aren't going to take BS from 4 million NRA members. The line in the sand has been drawn.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I find it very strange that the strongest supporters of the Jews in Israel come from Christian supporters here. Refresh my mind and tell me the story of what happened at Easter time some 2012 years ago.


2012 years ago? Not much. Jesus was only 8-16 about then.

If you're referring to Easter at about 29-33AD, well, God's plan was full filled, and Roman soldiers, at the behest of jealous Jewish leadership, crucified Jesus. While the Church as a whole doesn't have the best history in dealing with the Jewish people, a large number of Christians today are realizing that mistake, and are dedicated to helping Israel.

One last thing on the United State's dealings with Israel, a lot of that technology flow goes both ways. Remember the Emergency bandage, aka the Israeli dressing? Or missile interception technology? Drones? How about all the advancements our in the military tech? The Middle Eastern wars were great ways for both the Soviet Union and US to test and upgrade their military tech. In fact, I'd be willing to say that Israel actually had benefited us more than most countries we sell weapons, and give foreign aid to.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> 2012 years ago? Not much. Jesus was only 8-16 about then.
> 
> If you're referring to Easter at about 29-33AD, well, God's plan was full filled, and Roman soldiers, at the behest of jealous Jewish leadership, crucified Jesus. While the Church as a whole doesn't have the best history in dealing with the Jewish people, a large number of Christians today are realizing that mistake, and are dedicated to helping Israel.
> 
> One last thing on the United State's dealings with Israel, a lot of that technology flow goes both ways. Remember the Emergency bandage, aka the Israeli dressing? Or missile interception technology? Drones? How about all the advancements our in the military tech? The Middle Eastern wars were great ways for both the Soviet Union and US to test and upgrade their military tech. In fact, I'd be willing to say that Israel actually had benefited us more than most countries we sell weapons, and give foreign aid to.


I said the story, no where did I imply fact.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fact is, the Romans controlled the Jewish leadership at that time. Those who held high positions did so with the approval of the Roman government. Notice, the leadership wanted to kill Jesus on several occasions but were afraid to attempt it because the people would have torn them to shreds.


----------



## Walking Bear (Nov 10, 2012)

As for Israel get our military Equopment; yeah and makae it better. Daniel Defense make a better AR15/M16 than Colt (sorry) the Israeli Mil took our tank and made it less likly to burn when shot and oh yeah UZI!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The Israeli mindset is "We're God's Chosen People so we can do as we please, he'll always protect us", hence their confident- -even arrogant- stance.

But I don't see it that way. They rejected Jesus, and he said straight out _"Whoever rejects me rejects God" (Luke 10:16)._

_"As he approached Jerusalem and saw the city, he wept over it and said, ..The days will come upon you when your enemies will build an embankment against you and encircle you and hem you in on every side, they will dash you to the ground, you and the children within your walls. They will not leave one stone on another, because you did not recognize the time of God's coming to you." - Luke 19:41_

Paul said- _"How much more severely do you think a man deserves to be punished who has trampled the Son of God under foot..it is a dreadful thing to fall into the hands of the living God" (Hebrews 10:29-31)_

There are some good Jewish lawyers around but I don't see how they can help Israel beat a rap like that..


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

In Romans, Paul lays out exactly what God's plans for Israel are. Romans 11:1 _"I ask, then, has God rejected His people? Absolutely not! For I am an Israelite, a descendant of Abraham, from the tribe of Benjamin"_; Romans 11:11 _"I ask, then, have they stumbled so as to fall? Absolutely not! On the contrary, by their stumbling, salvation has come to the Gentiles to make Israel jealous. Now if their stumbling brings riches for the world, and their failure riches for the gentiles, how much more will their full number bring!"._

God knew before even calling Abraham that by the time of Jesus, the Jewish leaders would reject him. Heck, the prophesies that for told Jesus's first coming also predicted that he would be rejected. Prophesies about Israel's return, and God's future plans for Israel are easily found in Isaiah, Daniel, and Revelations, among others. Remember though, when it comes to attorney, Israeli believers, just like believers of every nation, have the best Jewish Lawyer the world has ever seen: Yeshua (Jesus).

Alright, we've ventured very much off subject, from the realm of politics, to a complete theological discussion. As the other religious thread on here was locked, let's steer this one away from religion, and back to politics.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> ..Alright, we've ventured very much off subject, from the realm of politics, to a complete theological discussion. As the other religious thread on here was locked, let's steer this one away from religion, and back to politics..


Okay but don't forget politics and religion are deeply entwined and it's therefore difficult to talk about one without the other, especially as religious conflict could trigger nuclear war, which as preppers/survivalists should interest us.
As regards Israel, I know there are Messianic Jews who accept Jesus, so they're the ones most likely to be saved, I can't see God cutting the rest any slack at all.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We know that they are blinded so that we might see. We also know that the scales will fall from their eyes. We also know that all of Israel shall be saved. All these things are in the Bible. He said it, I believe it, that settles it. What it means, regarding what we understand to be true, that no man goes to the Father except by the Son, perplexes me.
Books have been written to authoritatively prove both sides. Who am I to get a headache over this when I am a mere servant, and a lousy one at that?

What I do know is that comparing the Israeli problem with our problem is not accurate, and I have bristled at it the comparison since it began to make the internet rounds.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> ..Books have been written to authoritatively prove both sides...


I don't give a rat's ass what "scholars" say, i stick with our Main Man..-
Jesus said_:-"You have *one* teacher, *me*" (Matt 23:10)_

So when he says- _"Whoever rejects me rejects God" (Luke 10:16), _that settles the matter as far as I'm concerned; the Jews get exactly the same deal as everybody else on the planet, namely to turn to him before they die or go up the spout.

I mean, let's be logical, if Jesus-rejecters were let through the pearlies it'd be a case of "Oops there goes the neighbourhood" and it ain't never gonna happen..


----------

